# Soldering in the hobby workshop



## Norppu (Dec 4, 2020)

I go through diverse soldering materials, the equipment and techniques.
I will also experiment with diverse materials in order to see whether those are solder-able or not.
Lastly I will solder the connections in the rotating welding positioner control panel.

The linkled video is suitable for the hearing impaired and people who have trouble understanding the English I speak.
The linked video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 5, 2020)

Maybe you can teach my brother- he's the world's worst solderer. I gave up years ago LOL
I love him anyway
-Mark


----------

